# dear talk classical i am an atypical guys in quebec i like brittish folks R class act



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

jUSST LIKE THE fLEMISH , THE DUUTCH, THE BRITTISH I LOVE EM, THEY BEHAVE , THEY HAVE GOOD MANNER , THERE POLITE, ALL DO IM NOT A TORRY I AKNOWLEDGE THIS SINCERELY IN CAPITAL LETTERS.

Yes i nknow in my province, there is slight anglophobia, but are anglo canadian = briittish from england, there different and im no anglophobic i swear to you guys.Im a good christian a bit spiritualist movement, not a sect, i have no animosity against protestant, batistt, orthodox brother ooor think jjews are space aliens demons, i like distinguished american black or white im color blind, but im not racist nor anti racist , racism is not a prime issue to me i let it be,, im a nerds a muusic cchessclub nerd, a proud nerd,, a sexy nerd :lol:

Remenber Buddy Holy he was a Nerdy as f(word) but he made it as rock icon 

I dont see pejoratiiveness in this words except from d(word((b(word) i use censureship im sorry but you all guess .I love you folks from deprofundis respect & regards lady & gentelmens


----------

